# Can a chi be in heat and not bleed?



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm a little worried about Jinxy.  She has the symptoms of a female dog being in heat but does not bleed. Her teats are swellen (it's been a week now), but her vulva is not swollen. I didn't notice any blood last time she was in heat. The vet told me that I propably hadn't notice it. How could I not notice it. Jinxy spends most of her time indoors. I'm sure I'd notice blood.
Now, I'm keeping a close eye on her and I'm sure there's no bleeding. Is something wrong with my baby?


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

Sometime they can go into what is called silent or partial heat or she could be keeping her self very clean.
I rarely notice bleeding. they do a good job of staying clean. Though I do notice swelling.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Last time there was some very obvious swelling, but this time her vulva is normal.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

How long ago was her last season, could she be having a phantom pregnacy?


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Her last season was in February.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Bella didn't bleed her first 4 or so cycles. My vet calls it a silent heat.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you Alisha!
I'm glad it's nothing abnormal.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I always wondered because I knew she was in heat my word Poco let us know :shock: My vet said it totally normal.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Is it possible for them to go into heat at 5 months? Or is that too young?
Mia seems to be swollen (I don't really know what the "swollen-ness" of an animal in heat looks like though) and Carl's been sniffing her a lot.
The other night I think he tried to hump her and he's NEVER done that before. I've only seem him hump one other time in his life.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie she could just be maturing if her boobies are swollen. She could be in heat but most likely it's just maturing.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I'm praying she's just maturing!! I'm hoping to get her spayed next month.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Katie female dogs usually start their first heat at 6 months to a year.Princess was at 6months and pearl was 10 months.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_ I dont think I have ever heard of a silent heat, but I sure wish Ellie would have one! :lol:

I just wanted to say something about the blood issue that I found out a while ago and thoght interesting. Only humans bleed when they menstuate, the dischage that other mamals is just a red colour. You can tell this by looking at it as it dries. Blood clots and goes very dark but this discharge stays pink when it's dry. 

Just thought you'd like to know!  

x _


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo that's very interesting! And it's not as gross than thinking they're actually bleeding...


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Really? I would assume their body works like humans. The "cleaning" out of the uterus lining. That's so strange that it's not really blood


----------

